# frickin love these new shirts



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 6, 2013)




----------



## jadean (May 6, 2013)

Don't they fit sweet brother? 2xl?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 6, 2013)

yeah thats xxl...skin tight when i first put it on...stretches after a few hrs...nice soft cotton


----------



## jadean (May 6, 2013)

Nice man yeah I really like how it fits, I wish all my clothes fit like they do. Got 2 and probably going to get another 1


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 6, 2013)

kos hs incline 3 quarter a side - YouTube


----------



## Saney (May 6, 2013)

Yea, i love those shirts. my arms are so skinny i can fit snug in a  Smedium


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 6, 2013)

_*be my fucking friend god damn it!!*_


----------



## Aries1 (May 6, 2013)

IM shirts?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 6, 2013)

Durr...where you been


----------



## Aries1 (May 6, 2013)

Boston. Heading back Sunday for a week.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 6, 2013)

You seem confused


----------



## Aries1 (May 6, 2013)

lol...I've been in Boston off and on. Going back this Sunday for a week. Work related...


----------



## heavyiron (May 6, 2013)

Any cool shirt that makes your arms look bigger is win.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 6, 2013)

Who's dick has to get wet to get said shirt?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 6, 2013)

I just like them


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 6, 2013)

Dude your looking pretty fucking lean.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 6, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing. Refer to my previous post on wet dicks.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 6, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> dude your looking pretty fucking lean.


nah


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 6, 2013)

TODAY...NOT LEAN


----------



## DOMS (May 6, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> nah



Hey, don't talk shit about a member's pic. He's looking pretty good.


----------



## Watson (May 6, 2013)

nice vid dude  ur looking leaner


----------



## SloppyJ (May 6, 2013)

Dude, I can say that not posting on here for a while, I seriously doubted it was you until the video. Good job man!


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 6, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> TODAY...NOT LEAN



That is relatively lean... Continued improvement...better then most... Take a fucking compliment.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 6, 2013)

I dont need to get complacent


----------



## longworthb (May 6, 2013)

Kos if u like those and I know u wear American eagle too pick up somewhere am eagle legend shirts nit exactly the same and nice and soft I'm a t shirt fein and I'm mad picky how they fit


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 6, 2013)

sloppyj said:


> dude, i can say that not posting on here for a while, i seriously doubted it was you until the video. Good job man!


im sure the same retarded tats gave it away


----------



## independent (May 6, 2013)

Do they have extra smalls?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 6, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Kos if u like those and I know u wear American eagle too pick up somewhere am eagle legend shirts nit exactly the same and nice and soft I'm a t shirt fein and I'm mad picky how they fit


THOSE AMERICAN Eagle henley ts! ive got nearly every color they ever made...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 6, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Do they have extra smalls?


no idea...


----------



## longworthb (May 6, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> THOSE AMERICAN Eagle henley ts! ive got nearly every color they ever made...


Lmao yup. Seems all i get for Xmas and bday is gift card to there so i have a shit load of there ts


----------



## charley (May 6, 2013)

Griffith said:


> nice vid dude  ur looking leaner



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ THIS ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## SloppyJ (May 6, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im sure the same retarded tats gave it away




The only one I know you have is the avenged one and I didn't see it.


----------



## longworthb (May 6, 2013)

A7x is the shit


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 7, 2013)

kos pulldowns - YouTube


now you can


----------



## Watson (May 7, 2013)

^ how heavy bro?


----------



## CG (May 7, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>



Looks fucking good on you brother


----------



## [SIL] (May 7, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>





^^^hawt


----------



## jay_steel (May 7, 2013)

not going to critic your workout Kos because those pull downs were great form, but as wide and big as you are how come you keep your hands that narrow?


----------



## CG (May 7, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> not going to critic your workout Kos because those pull downs were great form, but as wide and big as you are how come you keep your hands that narrow?



A more narrow grip will activate different muscle groups in the back


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 7, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> not going to critic your workout Kos because those pull downs were great form, but as wide and big as you are how come you keep your hands that narrow?


 I don't always do lat pull downs... but when I do, I prefer them narrow and underhanded


----------



## DOMS (May 7, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I don't always do lat pull downs... but when I do, I prefer them narrow and underhanded



That sounds like something the Dos Equis guy would say.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 7, 2013)

Griffith said:


> ^ how heavy bro?


whatever the stack is


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 7, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> not going to critic your workout Kos because those pull downs were great form, but as wide and big as you are how come you keep your hands that narrow?


I do all kinds of diff grips


----------



## jay_steel (May 7, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> A more narrow grip will activate different muscle groups in the back



Me personally if I do not go wide with an overhand grip i find it harder to keep my scapula back when going heavy, i like the hammer grip for narrow, but we just got these new nautilus machines in our gym that actually rock with you to get a better stretch and those things are bad ass to finish your back off. I got this from phil hernon thats helped me allot for back is bent over rows but with DB's. I dont know what i never did them but wow that got my back in great shape.


----------



## ctr10 (May 7, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Dude your looking pretty fucking lean.


Jim's right KOS I had to take a double take to make sure that was you, Your arm is pumped


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 7, 2013)

that was when I first got in the gym...it always looks like that


----------



## azza1971 (May 7, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> not going to critic your workout Kos because those pull downs were great form, but as wide and big as you are how come you keep your hands that narrow?



underhand and narrow is easier and you can use more weight


----------



## Watson (May 7, 2013)

^^ doesnt work out but gives advice lmao


----------



## Watson (May 7, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 7, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> underhand and narrow is easier and you can use more weight


shut the fuck up you nontraining useless pathetic piece of shit


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (May 7, 2013)

shirt looks dope., just ordered me a couple


----------



## theCaptn' (May 8, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> That is relatively lean... Continued improvement...better then most... Take a fucking compliment.



Pretty much. Looking like a BBer now rather than some fat fkker


----------



## azza1971 (May 8, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> shut the fuck up you nontraining useless pathetic piece of shit




i was being nice you miserable fat bastard


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 8, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i was being nice you miserable fat bastard


im not going back and forth with you chump...you aint on my level...you are nothing and no one...start posting agina after you actually start working out....youll have to get attention elsewhere troll


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 8, 2013)

news flash to azza...no one wants to talk training with you....you do not work out...no one wants you to trash every thread on the fuking board


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 8, 2013)

Now if there was some way to work out your face...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 8, 2013)

post yours...post anything...then we will judge yours as well


----------



## azza1971 (May 8, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> news flash to azza...no one wants to talk training with you....you do not work out...no one wants you to trash every thread on the fuking board



fuck your a nice cunt


----------



## Watson (May 8, 2013)

^^ thinks about me and tells his wife about me while nailing her


----------



## azza1971 (May 9, 2013)

Griffith your a fucking tool.


----------



## Watson (May 9, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> fucking my wife is awesome, *i just think of you having to have sex with other men*, then start laughing while rooting, i then tell the missus what a dumb fuck you are.


----------



## Aries1 (May 9, 2013)

Azza is cool. You guys just don't see it.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2013)

Aries1 said:


> Azza is cool. You guys just don't see it.



If Azza wants to feel included in a good way, he just needs to man up, apologize, and play reasonably nice. I've seen guys in his position do that before. It's all up to him.


----------



## Aries1 (May 9, 2013)

DOMS said:


> If Azza wants to feel included in a good way, he just needs to man up, apologize, and play reasonably nice. I've seen guys in his position do that before. It's all up to him.


Lol...just kidding, dude. We all know he's a kiddy fiddler.


----------



## sooner918 (May 9, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Kos if u like those and I know u wear American eagle too pick up somewhere am eagle legend shirts nit exactly the same and nice and soft I'm a t shirt fein and I'm mad picky how they fit



Picked up a couple xxl today---- bad ass. Thanks bro


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 9, 2013)

if u are under 250 xxl is too big...unless u wear your clothes like a homey


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (May 9, 2013)

How would you say a large will fit a 220lbs with broad shoulders?

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 9, 2013)

it probly wont


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 9, 2013)

mab if you are short


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (May 9, 2013)

Dang.  6 ft 1in 

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 9, 2013)

xl is good for ae and these im shirts from 220 to 240 something


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (May 9, 2013)

Thanks ill try them on and see . They are not expensive if I need to reorder . 

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azza1971 (May 9, 2013)

Aries1 said:


> Lol...just kidding, dude. We all know he's a kiddy fiddler.



typical Chev owner comment


----------



## azza1971 (May 9, 2013)

DOMS said:


> If Azza wants to feel included in a good way, he just needs to man up, apologize, and play reasonably nice. I've seen guys in his position do that before. It's all up to him.



i have sent PM?s to those offended, never heard back from KOS and Sil said its all good.


----------



## Watson (May 9, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i have sent PM?s to those offended, never heard back from KOS and Sil said its all good.



nobody believes a word from ur mouth u nutt sack!


----------



## Watson (May 9, 2013)

btw did u think about me again last night when u climbed the old wildebeest?


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i have sent PM?s to those offended, never heard back from KOS and Sil said its all good.



You were raging on them in public, you can't appropriately apologize in private. They may not even accept that. You can try being nice, but you'll need to be honest. If you don't want to play nice, don't pretend to.


----------



## azza1971 (May 10, 2013)

DOMS said:


> You were raging on them in public, you can't appropriately apologize in private. They may not even accept that. You can try being nice, but you'll need to be honest. If you don't want to play nice, don't pretend to.



i aint saying sorry to you, so get fucked eggbert


----------



## theCaptn' (May 10, 2013)

Eggbert???!!!


----------



## azza1971 (May 10, 2013)

Griffith said:


> btw did u think about me again last night when u climbed the old wildebeest?



yeah i was actually it was violent sex, i was thinking of you being strung up on a large pole and slowly sliding down it, disemboweling you in the process, its a medieval thing.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 10, 2013)

the though of sex with azzas clone wife makes me sick to my stomach...rekon ill call in sick


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 10, 2013)

azza


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i aint saying sorry to you, so get fucked eggbert



I wasn't talking about me dumb ass. I've never negged you. Nor have ever talked shit to you.

That changes now.


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> the though of sex with azzas clone wife makes me sick to my stomach...rekon ill call in sick



Thinking about it, I wonder which of them has bigger titties?


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (May 10, 2013)

Kos is definately right about these shirt sizes


----------



## Watson (May 10, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Thinking about it, I wonder which of them has bigger titties?



azza wifes titties sagged past her waist in about 1972, crooked hicked up teeth that looks like a chainsaw after u tried cutting concrete with it, doesnt look a day under 60.....


----------



## Watson (May 10, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> yeah i was actually it was violent sex, i was thinking of you being strung up on a large pole and slowly sliding down it, disemboweling you in the process, its a medieval thing.



you know whats funny, i spend 20 minutes a day shaming piss out of u and the rest of the day i forget u even exist.....

nice to see ur still trying hard and failing worse.....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 10, 2013)

not hating...she looks just like azza...same hair do...same color...she is fatter and in much worse shape than him if you can imagine that....her knees look like some peoples thighs


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 10, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> Kos is definately right about these shirt sizes


kos is right about most things


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> not hating...she looks just like azza...same hair do...same color...she is fatter and in much worse shape than him if you can imagine that....her knees look like some peoples thighs



You're sure it's not just Azza in drag?

Also, when a person is so fat that a calf and ankle blend together, it's called a "cankle", what do you call the blending of Azza torso and thigh?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 10, 2013)

seen them in the same pic


----------



## Watson (May 10, 2013)

DOMS said:


> You're sure it's not just Azza in drag?
> 
> Also, when a person is so fat that a calf and ankle blend together, it's called a "cankle", what do you call the blending of Azza torso and thigh?



azzas wife has a canklkneeip


----------



## azza1971 (May 10, 2013)

Griffith said:


> azza wifes titties sagged past her waist in about 1972, crooked hicked up teeth that looks like a chainsaw after u tried cutting concrete with it, doesnt look a day under 60.....



my wife was one year old then, your full of shit in your posts, you were logging on here like 3 times per day and only posting straight after my posts in a lame assed attempt at trolling, fuck off i have your IP addy and know exactly where you log on and dont start the shit with the fucking exchange again, you illegitimate bastard.


----------



## azza1971 (May 10, 2013)

Griffith said:


> azzas wife has a canklkneeip



wife jokes you childish cunt, talk about imature, does your wife know what you use your fried brain for?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 10, 2013)

dude...she is an easy target...and you pushed her in front of the firing squad with your bullshit


----------



## azza1971 (May 10, 2013)

fuck off cunt, an easy target is when you put your family pics in AG like you fucking did. My family and Facebook is off fucking limits. I did not bring my family into this, i dont have to, its you clowns that cant handle the shit you get thrown on you when you do bring your familys here, now fuck off and get face raped


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 10, 2013)

Your wife looks like shit...you talked about mine for years and yours looks like dog shit...just like you...if she took her clothes off in my presence i would throw the fuck up in her hideous face so it would look better...enjoy your shitty life


----------



## azza1971 (May 10, 2013)

prove she looks like shit ya fat fuck, least i dont get my wife to draw pics like a retard


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 10, 2013)

Trying to get me banned cause you know you cant win...god you are pathetic


----------



## azza1971 (May 10, 2013)

well back up your shit or fuckoff, you are full retard, spewing your shit around here, your a fucking cum stain on society trailer hick


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 10, 2013)




----------



## azza1971 (May 10, 2013)

i have 4 kids


----------



## cube789 (May 11, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> I did not bring my family into this,



yeah but you brought other peoples family into your lame efights you dumb cunt
then cry wolf when you get a taste of ur own medicine


----------



## Watson (May 11, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> my wife was one year old then, your full of shit in your posts, you were logging on here like 3 times per day and only posting straight after my posts in a lame assed attempt at trolling, fuck off i have your IP addy and know exactly where you log on and dont start the shit with the fucking exchange again, you illegitimate bastard.



ur one dumb bitch azza, hey i meant to ask u, how come ur father in law and father have the same surname? did u marry ur 1st cousin?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 16, 2013)

Saney said:


> Yea, i love those shirts. my arms are so skinny i can fit snug in a  Smedium



yeah right...too tall


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 22, 2013)

damn it....wife ruined white one....need another asap.....huh....hi!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 22, 2013)

So how do we order said shirt? Small/medium is fine for Chico now a days


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 22, 2013)

go to the forum store yo


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 22, 2013)

IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Home


----------

